# Where to buy Tonka toys?



## DaveD (1 Oct 2007)

Anyone know where in Dublin I can buy Tonka toys, or an online store that delivers them to Ireland? 

The item I'm looking for is a [broken link removed]...

I'm fed up with toys that break within weeks, I can handle the disappointment but my 3 year old isn't quite so understanding.

Thanks


----------



## frasr (1 Oct 2007)

Heatons have a 1/2 price toy sale at the moment.
I saw a fairly similar Tonka Truck (metal) there last weekend & it was for €25.
I saw them in the Cresent SH in Limerick but I'm sure the ones in Dublin have them as well


----------



## DaveD (2 Oct 2007)

Thanks frasr, I'll have a look in Heatons in Tallaght.


----------



## aircobra19 (2 Oct 2007)

DaveD said:


> ...
> I'm fed up with toys that break within weeks, I can handle the disappointment but my 3 year old isn't quite so understanding....



Have to agree that the build quality seems very poor on a lot of toys these days. Its not just nostalgia either. Some of our old toys are still around and surviving the generation much better than new toys. Very limited range and poor quality in Irish toy shops these days.


----------



## anotherdub (21 Jul 2009)

DaveD said:


> Anyone know where in Dublin I can buy Tonka toys, or an online store that delivers them to Ireland?
> 
> The item I'm looking for is a [broken link removed]...
> 
> ...




Same question, but a couple of years later.
Any suggestions where to buy real (metal) Tonka Trucks in Dublin?
Smyths, etc. no use.


----------



## AlbacoreA (21 Jul 2009)

Very poor selection of Toys in Dublin or South in general. Same limited stuff everywhere. Theres better selection in NI.


----------



## mcaul (23 Jul 2009)

AlbacoreA said:


> Very poor selection of Toys in Dublin or South in general. Same limited stuff everywhere. Theres better selection in NI.


 
The selection in NI is the same as down here. Smyths have even moved into the UK. generally toy selection is poor outside the christmas season.

I would call Nimble Fingers in stillorgan www.nimblefingers.ie 

They may not have it, but if anyone knows, they'll know.

....they are owned by Hasbro, so if its a popular item, you should see it in smyths but probably not until christmas ranges come in to stock in september


----------



## AlbacoreA (23 Jul 2009)

Sorry I meant the UK. Toys R US had a better selection.


----------



## mathepac (23 Jul 2009)

Any help - [broken link removed]


----------

